# Grimsby Trawler



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anybody help me i am looking for a photo of the Grimsby trawler ASTON VILLA GY.42 built in 1946 and she belonged to Consalidated Fisheries of Grimsby.


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

MASTERFRITH said:


> Can anybody help me i am looking for a photo of the Grimsby trawler ASTON VILLA GY.42 built in 1946 and she belonged to Consalidated Fisheries of Grimsby.


Hello MASTERFRITH
Aston Villa GY42 was built in 1946 at Beverley as ST.John H254 for Saint Andrews S.F.Co.Ltd.
Her Official Number was 180483
In 1948 sold to Newington S.T.Co.Ltd and renamed Anthony Hope H254.
Sold again in 1957 to Consolidated Fisheries Ltd. of Grimsby and renamed Aston Villa GY42.
Broken up in 1965.
Grimsby Central Library have a photograph of her.
Their phone number is 01472 323603.
Best Regards
Dave


----------

